# My BMW E92 335d Detail



## DMH-01

So I picked up my E92 335d M Sport Coupe around a month ago now and was in need of a good clean.

Had to re-stock some products I'd run out of...




























Gave the steam cleaner a test on my engine...










Will upload some more pics once it's been dressed.

Before:
































































So to begin the car was snow foamed with Magifoam...























































Which left it looking like this...




























Wolfs Deironizer was then applied to the alloys and left to dwell...





































While the Deironizer was dwelling I went around the car with some APC...



























































































There was a lot of polish residue left over from the dealers handy work...














































So these areas also had APC applied to them...










Door/boot seals were now clean and will be protected later on...























































The car was now cleaned with Farecla Detox Shampoo using the 2BM...














































Iron-X was then applied to the lower half...




























Tardis was also applied to the lower half but it was pretty much tar free.

The car was clayed with BH Soft Clay and Dodo Juice Born Slippy as lube...










Car was then dried with a Uber Yellow Premium drying towel.

Now I was pushed for time so no polishing but Prima Amigo was applied and this was sealed with Vics Concours Wax.

Glass was cleaned with 3M Glass Cleaner using a Dodo Juice Mint Merkin.

Alloys were sealed with FK1000P and tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Gel.

Plastic trims and wheel arches were dressed with CarPro PERL.

Shadowline trim and kidney grilles were with Werkstat Prime Strong. Door/boot seals were also protected with Prime Strong.

Exhaust was treated with the Britemax Twins...























































After Pics...

















































































































































Paint correction will be carried out in the Summer as I have a few mods planned over the next couple of weeks .

Thanks for looking

Dan

*Update*

Some pics from today (01/04/12), could do with a quick clean but still...























































*Update - 10/04/12*

Ordered some LED bulbs yesterday which arrived today...


----------



## Scott_VXR

Very nice mate


----------



## JBirchy

Thats a stunning looking motor mate, great choice of colour combo too! Nice spec i see with the iDrive in there, i bet its a big difference to your old 320 too in terms of performance!


----------



## 123quackers

nice:thumb: liking that, a real missile with great MPG  heard these remapped have some serious power now:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

JBirchy said:


> Thats a stunning looking motor mate, great choice of colour combo too! Nice spec i see with the iDrive in there, i bet its a big difference to your old 320 too in terms of performance!


Thanks mate :thumb:

Took me a while to find one with all the extras that I wanted. Indeed the added power is great and my MPG has increased.


----------



## Trip tdi

Congratulations DMH there on your new purchase, great looking car in the best looking colour, plus great enhancement and fastantic freshen up on the paint and wheels :thumb:

Jumping from a 320 to 335d, the new version must go like stink off a shovel, these are very underestimated cars on the roads, I like your one :thumb: real power houses these are.


----------



## Andy Bailey

Love it! Very nice work mate. Whats the insurance like for you?


----------



## The Cueball

looking good mate, keep us up to date with the mods... 

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Great choice the 335d is fantastic and good work, i have had a new e46 330 d m sport and e90 33od m sport fantastic cars love the 19' rims


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking work Dan, loving the colour matey


----------



## Lewisredfern001

great buy m8, been waiting to see this, such a great package out of the box, with great potential. dont keep us in the dark about the mods????


----------



## stefstef

Nice car & nice results mate
The car is awesome!!
Congrats for the M package


----------



## DMH-01

123quackers said:


> nice:thumb: liking that, a real missile with great MPG  heard these remapped have some serious power now:thumb:


That's what did it for me, the power with good MPG. Indeed a remap can see them running 360ish bhp/700nm .


----------



## WP-UK

Lovely car  I bet you're really pleased. Ever since I saw the new display picture I was hoping for this thread :thumb:


----------



## amchardy

Lovely colour.

Like the first pic - I always enjoy receiving a big box of detailing goodies.


----------



## DMH-01

Trip tdi said:


> Congratulations DMH there on your new purchase, great looking car in the best looking colour, plus great enhancement and fastantic freshen up on the paint and wheels :thumb:
> 
> Jumping from a 320 to 335d, the new version must go like stink off a shovel, these are very underestimated cars on the roads, I like your one :thumb: real power houses these are.


Cheers buddy. The colour played a big part in my decision as I had also picked out a graphite 335d but it just looked dull and boring in the flesh.

It does indeed move, especially if you put it into sports mode .



Andy Bailey said:


> Love it! Very nice work mate. Whats the insurance like for you?


Thanks mate. Pay around £1500 atm with 3 points so not too bad for my age.


----------



## rf860

Jealous much. If i could justify insurance! That's a good price you pay for insurance.


----------



## jay_bmw

Wow stunning mate, top job tooo bet your over the moon with it!


----------



## puppag

Looks great mate, lovely car.


----------



## DMH-01

Derekh929 said:


> Great choice the 335d is fantastic and good work, i have had a new e46 330 d m sport and e90 33od m sport fantastic cars love the 19' rims





butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Dan, loving the colour matey





stefstef said:


> Nice car & nice results mate
> The car is awesome!!
> Congrats for the M package


Thanks all .



The Cueball said:


> looking good mate, keep us up to date with the mods...
> 
> :thumb:





Lewisredfern001 said:


> great buy m8, been waiting to see this, such a great package out of the box, with great potential. dont keep us in the dark about the mods????


Cheers guys. Will post the mods up when they happen but a remap is on the cards and a new BMW Performance diffuser should be turning up soon. Have a few more things planned but they're staying quiet for now :thumb:


----------



## Chiffs

Lovely looking car Dan, one day i might have one of those. 

and thanks for the alloys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi

Great job buddy looks great :thumb:
Keep us updated with mods


----------



## Andy Bailey

Thats not bad at all for a car like that mate! I will have to stick with the 320d for a couple of years :thumb:


----------



## BigAshD

Looking great so far. Can't wait to see the "finished thing" if there is such a thing! Will be interested to read about the paint correction


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Look's nice  Love that car in that colour


----------



## DMH-01

WP-UK said:


> Lovely car  I bet you're really pleased. Ever since I saw the new display picture I was hoping for this thread :thumb:


Thanks mate. Yeah I am, I've wanted a 335 for ages but insurance was always the problem (last August my cheapest quote was £6500 :doublesho).



amchardy said:


> Lovely colour.
> 
> Like the first pic - I always enjoy receiving a big box of detailing goodies.





rf860 said:


> Jealous much. If i could justify insurance! That's a good price you pay for insurance.





puppag said:


> Looks great mate, lovely car.


Cheers guys :thumb:



jay_bmw said:


> Wow stunning mate, top job tooo bet your over the moon with it!


Thanks mate, I do miss the E46 as I would of liked to have finished all the things I had planned for it but hey I'm very pleased indeed :thumb:


----------



## mistryn

Looking really good there Dan, what other plans do you have?
Are you running on rft tyres?

Its only occasional I try sport mode on mine (kind of got a bit lazy sticking it in D all the time) but today stuck it in sports and still blows me away with the power delivery


----------



## Alzak

Great car must be nice to drive with this type of engine in


----------



## awallacee30

Cracking motor there fella. Looking lovely on those 225's  

Nice work on the tidy up too.

I think my next BM will definitely have to be in Le Mans blue, great colour.

Looking forward to seeing the planned mods.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

cracking job!


----------



## Bez

Looking good.
Fine taste I must say... snap


----------



## P200MSD

Stunning motor!!!! I'm not sure what mods you need to do, as apart from a good remap to probably leave this a Porsche beater, it's perfect as-is!


----------



## tonyy

Great job..looks fantastic


----------



## DMH-01

Miguel Pestana said:


> Look's nice  Love that car in that colour





BigAshD said:


> Looking great so far. Can't wait to see the "finished thing" if there is such a thing! Will be interested to read about the paint correction





AaronGTi said:


> Great job buddy looks great :thumb:
> Keep us updated with mods


Thanks guys :thumb:



Andy Bailey said:


> Thats not bad at all for a car like that mate! I will have to stick with the 320d for a couple of years :thumb:


Yeah pretty much the same as what I was paying for the 320ci.



Chiffs said:


> Lovely looking car Dan, one day i might have one of those.
> 
> and thanks for the alloys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, didn't know you was on here as well :thumb:


----------



## fatty

nice motor dude,

what sort of mpg are you getting? how you finding the auto box?

I need a diesel too, my e46 m3 drinks more than me on saturday night out! lol


----------



## DMH-01

Alzak said:


> Great car must be nice to drive with this type of engine in





Sportspack Mark said:


> cracking job!


Cheers guys :thumb:



mistryn said:


> Looking really good there Dan, what other plans do you have?
> Are you running on rft tyres?
> 
> Its only occasional I try sport mode on mine (kind of got a bit lazy sticking it in D all the time) but today stuck it in sports and still blows me away with the power delivery


Remap and the BMW Performance rear diffuser painted are the first things. Considering adding the rear lip spoiler as well.

Yep currently running on rft. The ride with them isn't too bad but will probably have a set of non-rft as well.

Even in just D and the double clutch kicks in it moves 

Thanks for the advice you gave me as well mate over the last couple of weeks :thumb:



awallacee30 said:


> Cracking motor there fella. Looking lovely on those 225's
> 
> Nice work on the tidy up too.
> 
> I think my next BM will definitely have to be in Le Mans blue, great colour.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the planned mods.


Thanks buddy :thumb:

It was between Le Mans Blue and Sparkling Graphite for me (same as my E46) but in the flesh the Sparking Graphite just looked too boring imo.


----------



## leighturner

Looks lovely !


----------



## DMH-01

tonyy said:


> Great job..looks fantastic


Cheers fella.



Bez said:


> Looking good.
> Fine taste I must say... snap


Nice mate, yours looks like the facelift model?



P200MSD said:


> Stunning motor!!!! I'm not sure what mods you need to do, as apart from a good remap to probably leave this a Porsche beater, it's perfect as-is!


Thanks mate :thumb:

Your right it doesn't need them but I think it suits the performance diffuser better and other than the remap the rest are pretty minor like LED interior lights etc.


----------



## RS_GAZ

Car looks great, good work


----------



## s3 rav

Great car. Possibly my next car too.


----------



## DMH-01

leighturner said:


> Looks lovely !


Thanks mate .



fatty said:


> nice motor dude,
> 
> what sort of mpg are you getting? how you finding the auto box?
> 
> I need a diesel too, my e46 m3 drinks more than me on saturday night out! lol


Thanks buddy :thumb:

Probably getting around the 35 mpg mark for around town and easily see 45+ mpg on motorway. In a Top Gear type review the guy drove down the Autobahn at 120+ and was seeing 30 mpg .

I was looking at M3's but my 320ci was bad enough with petrol so decided for diesel.


----------



## DMH-01

RS_GAZ said:


> Car looks great, good work





s3 rav said:


> Great car. Possibly my next car too.


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti

Great work mate looks loverly.


----------



## DMH-01

jamesgti said:


> Great work mate looks loverly.


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Glenn_23

Looks good. Whats the steam cleaner like?

Glenn


----------



## Zoh

I have so much love for this car! Good work iswell man!

Can i ask how old you are? As that's a lot for insurance!


----------



## Bowler

Liking lots, Love the shape and colour. The diesel for the sensible hooligan?


----------



## eichmeier

Looks good. Just a small newbie question. when ypu use apc on sills, at fille cap etc. How do you remove it afterwards, kist wipe off with mf cloth or spray with water?


----------



## DMH-01

Glenn_23 said:


> Looks good. Whats the steam cleaner like?
> 
> Glenn


Thanks mate. So far so good, I've got a really dirty engine to test it on this weekend so will see how it holds up.



Zoh said:


> I have so much love for this car! Good work iswell man!
> 
> Can i ask how old you are? As that's a lot for insurance!


Cheers buddy.

I'm 21 :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

look sweet as!!! :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL

Looks great, lovely colour.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Awesome work mate - thanks for sharing.

Great motor too


----------



## alexjb

Looks great mate, I've been hoping this would be on here soon! I love these cars and I'm trying to save up! Great detail too!


----------



## eichmeier

Can i ask when you clean up sills etc. With the brush, do you just wipe them off afterwards with a mf cloth or? .?


----------



## DMH-01

Bowler said:


> Liking lots, Love the shape and colour. The diesel for the sensible hooligan?





Dizzle77 said:


> look sweet as!!! :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:



eichmeier said:


> Looks good. Just a small newbie question. when ypu use apc on sills, at fille cap etc. How do you remove it afterwards, kist wipe off with mf cloth or spray with water?


Sorry for the late reply mate, only just noticed your comment.

I rinse with the PW or a pump sprayer :thumb:


----------



## B-mah

Nice Motor :argie:


----------



## DMH-01

Michael_McL said:


> Looks great, lovely colour.





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work mate - thanks for sharing.
> 
> Great motor too





alexjb said:


> Looks great mate, I've been hoping this would be on here soon! I love these cars and I'm trying to save up! Great detail too!


Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

B-mah said:


> Nice Motor :argie:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## grayz

Realy really nice mate, good job!


----------



## DMH-01

grayz said:


> Realy really nice mate, good job!


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## p1tse

Nice work

Being done on neighbourhood road they must have looked at you funny with snow foam and pic taking


----------



## DMH-01

p1tse said:


> Nice work
> 
> Being done on neighbourhood road they must have looked at you funny with snow foam and pic taking


Thanks mate.

Nope they're used to it now :thumb:


----------



## realist

Great job. My work mate has a black one. Awesome beasts!


----------



## DMH-01

realist said:


> Great job. My work mate has a black one. Awesome beasts!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Updated some pics on page 1 .


----------



## Mike k

Hello mate, ive not been able to get online much lately, but come on tonight first time in a while and wow you got a new one lol. 

Looks stunning mate, i to fancy a 335d next. Anything about your e46 that you miss? Like the sound of your plans for spoiler etc as one thing im disappointed about on these newer models compared to my e46 is that the back ends are a bit plain and jelly mould like. They need the boot lip spoiler imo and shame they didnt have a plinth above number plate like the e46.

Love the wheels, some people refer to them as mv4's dont they. I fancy myself one of these in black or white.

Oh yeah, where did u get your bulk buy of yellow polishing pads from?

Mike


----------



## IanA

One clean Beamer, fantastic work mate


----------



## DMH-01

Mike k said:


> Hello mate, ive not been able to get online much lately, but come on tonight first time in a while and wow you got a new one lol.
> 
> Looks stunning mate, i to fancy a 335d next. Anything about your e46 that you miss? Like the sound of your plans for spoiler etc as one thing im disappointed about on these newer models compared to my e46 is that the back ends are a bit plain and jelly mould like. They need the boot lip spoiler imo and shame they didnt have a plinth above number plate like the e46.
> 
> Love the wheels, some people refer to them as mv4's dont they. I fancy myself one of these in black or white.
> 
> Oh yeah, where did u get your bulk buy of yellow polishing pads from?
> 
> Mike


Thanks mate :thumb:

I miss the car in general as I still had a few things I wanted to do to it and it was in mint condition, but I absolutely love this car and wanted a 335 for ages. Took me a while to find one with this spec and has quite a few extras that my E46 didn't have like satnav, heated seats etc. Obviously there's a big difference with the power .

Yep they're 19" style 225 also known as MV4s.

Got the applicators from Shinearama and i4D.

Got a few meets coming up on ES6, you'll have to pop along and then you can have a proper look at it :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

IanA said:


> One clean Beamer, fantastic work mate


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## matt_r

Amazing work, it looks fantastic.. 
Your very local to me to..


----------



## Rowan83

Stunning finish bud. :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames

Looks stunning mate


Brian


----------



## DMH-01

matt_r said:


> Amazing work, it looks fantastic..
> Your very local to me to..


Cheers buddy. Where abouts are you located?


----------



## Kerr

Nice car and good job. 

Get yourself on E90 post if you are not already.


----------



## matt_r

DMH-01 said:


> Cheers buddy. Where abouts are you located?


Just off longbridge road in dagenham..


----------



## matt_83

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning finish bud. :thumb:





Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning mate
> 
> Brian


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## fulcrumer

DMH-01 said:


> Cheers buddy. The colour played a big part in my decision as I had also picked out a graphite 335d but it just looked dull and boring in the flesh.
> 
> It does indeed move, especially if you put it into sports mode .
> 
> Thanks mate. Pay around £1500 atm with 3 points so not too bad for my age.


ahh there are advantages to age. I pay £320 for my E92 LCI 330i.


----------



## DMH-01

matt_83 said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:



Kerr said:


> Nice car and good job.
> 
> Get yourself on E90 post if you are not already.


Thanks mate. Indeed I will be over the next week or so as I've been browsing as a guest, but seen a few things I want to order from some of the traders on there .


----------



## Grande_GTi

Awesome work

Need to meet u and get some tips


----------



## DMH-01

Grande_GTi said:


> Awesome work
> 
> Need to meet u and get some tips


Cheers mate :thumb:

There's a few meets planned around Essex and I've got a thread running about them so you should pop along .


----------



## twink

stunning motor mate


----------



## waxy

Nice work on a nice car:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

twink said:


> stunning motor mate





waxy said:


> Nice work on a nice car:thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

*Update*

Ordered some LED bulbs yesterday which arrived today...


----------



## matt_r

Looks a million times better mate...


----------



## DMH-01

matt_r said:


> Looks a million times better mate...


Thanks mate :thumb:, I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## Predator888

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:, I'm really pleased with them.


hi mate, where did you get those bulbs from? i need some for mine, they look so much better


----------



## jay_bmw

I looked into getting those LED markers when i had my e92, a fookin fortune IIRC! well worth it though ,looks great Dan


----------



## blader1611

How was the steam cleaner and would it be any good for getting stains of the seats?

Nice car even better colour!


----------



## DMH-01

Predator888 said:


> hi mate, where did you get those bulbs from? i need some for mine, they look so much better


You can join up on E90post and order them from Neil @ Juiced Up Tuning. Their website is...

http://www.juiceduptuning.co.uk/shop_viewproduct.asp?ID=54


----------



## DMH-01

jay_bmw said:


> I looked into getting those LED markers when i had my e92, a fookin fortune IIRC! well worth it though ,looks great Dan


Cheers mate. A lot cheaper than the LUX kits .



blader1611 said:


> How was the steam cleaner and would it be any good for getting stains of the seats?
> 
> Nice car even better colour!


Thanks mate. Yeah the steam cleaner would work really well on seats :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Great work Dan :thumb:

mike


----------



## jay_bmw

Ah thats the ones the lux ones- fookin dear, oh well - i'll stick to me cheapy ccfl angels :lol:


----------



## DMH-01

Swell.gr said:


> Great work Dan :thumb:
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## shuggett

Looking very nice


----------



## DMH-01

shuggett said:


> Looking very nice


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Mouse

Great work. My Dad has a 335d, it's a brilliant car and sometimes hard to believe it's a diesel at times!


----------



## DMH-01

Mouse said:


> Great work. My Dad has a 335d, it's a brilliant car and sometimes hard to believe it's a diesel at times!


Thanks buddy. I had someone ask me the other day at work what the "d" stood for, they couldn't believe it when I said it was a diesel.


----------



## lisaclio

nice work there mate, wonder why dealers use that much polish. its a total waste.


----------



## DMH-01

lisaclio said:


> nice work there mate, wonder why dealers use that much polish. its a total waste.


Thanks Lisa :thumb:

According to the dealers "our valeters are highly trained experts"


----------



## Jammy J

I like! :thumb: A stunning motor you have there mate and a nice colour too. Quite fancy one myself. Thats not a bad price you're paying for insurance, do you mind telling me who you're insured with?


----------



## DMH-01

Jammy J said:


> I like! :thumb: A stunning motor you have there mate and a nice colour too. Quite fancy one myself. Thats not a bad price you're paying for insurance, do you mind telling me who you're insured with?


Thanks mate :thumb:

I'm insured with Admiral.


----------



## ercapoccia

Very nice!


----------



## DMH-01

ercapoccia said:


> Very nice!


Thanks mate .


----------



## rf860

What do you use on your gloss black trim round the windows? I've got it on my bmw to and i just used srp and it looks better but not as good as it could be


----------



## DMH-01

rf860 said:


> What do you use on your gloss black trim round the windows? I've got it on my bmw to and i just used srp and it looks better but not as good as it could be


I used Werkstat Prime Strong mate.

You could also use Clearkote Vanilla Moose (these were covered in the rainbow effect to begin with)...


----------



## rf860

Ok cheers, i'll look into that


----------



## dudedlo

very nice car indeed, I am in the middle of getting the exact colour met blue coupe e92 2009 320d m sport. I am new here too. Any chance of emaling me the list of the equipment you used so I can go get them pls?

Also, will you ever upgrade the angel eyes to bright white color too? Cos I'm thinking of doing it for my e92 coupe. I will upload a pic next week I'm collecting it this weeked


----------



## DMH-01

dudedlo said:


> very nice car indeed, I am in the middle of getting the exact colour met blue coupe e92 2009 320d m sport. I am new here too. Any chance of emaling me the list of the equipment you used so I can go get them pls?
> 
> Also, will you ever upgrade the angel eyes to bright white color too? Cos I'm thinking of doing it for my e92 coupe. I will upload a pic next week I'm collecting it this weeked


Thanks mate :thumb:

Good choice on colour, imo it's the best colour for the E92.

Check page 9 buddy for the pics, the angel eyes have already been upgraded with LED bulbs.


----------



## dudedlo

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks buddy. I had someone ask me the other day at work what the "d" stood for, they couldn't believe it when I said it was a diesel.


should have said d for "detailling"!! lol

Thanks for the list Dan (I'm a Dan too :wave

Forgive me for asking another question.. I am absolutely useless with cars in terms of mod or even the most basic stuff (never changed oil etc) so changing to LED bulbs is it easy?? Any advise would be great mate (or even pay someone to do it cos I dont want to mess it up!!)

Again cheers

Dan


----------



## DMH-01

dudedlo said:


> should have said d for "detailling"!! lol
> 
> Thanks for the list Dan (I'm a Dan too :wave
> 
> Forgive me for asking another question.. I am absolutely useless with cars in terms of mod or even the most basic stuff (never changed oil etc) so changing to LED bulbs is it easy?? Any advise would be great mate (or even pay someone to do it cos I dont want to mess it up!!)
> 
> Again cheers
> 
> Dan


Good name :lol:

Yeah it's pretty easy on the E92 mate, the cover lifts up and you simply replace the bulbs. There isn't a lot of room so it's a bit awkward getting your hand in.


----------



## tansel

just seen this thread i want to say something;

i love german cars


----------



## dudedlo

DMH-01 said:


> Good name :lol:
> 
> Yeah it's pretty easy on the E92 mate, the cover lifts up and you simply replace the bulbs. There isn't a lot of room so it's a bit awkward getting your hand in.


Thanks I have been looking up on the link u posted (E90) and it seems a very good price. Might even go for it but I will search on youtube to see it in visual first :driver:

Next time I go to essex I'll holla ya Dan lol:detailer:


----------



## RP84

Awesome mate.. Ive just picked a 320D up


----------



## DMH-01

a_tansel said:


> just seen this thread i want to say something;
> 
> i love german cars





RP84 said:


> Awesome mate.. Ive just picked a 320D up


Thanks guys :thumb:



dudedlo said:


> Thanks I have been looking up on the link u posted (E90) and it seems a very good price. Might even go for it but I will search on youtube to see it in visual first :driver:
> 
> Next time I go to essex I'll holla ya Dan lol:detailer:


There's an Essex Meets thread on here where I post dates so if your ever around your more than welcome to pop along mate :thumb:


----------



## Emporio

nice upgrade...


----------



## DMH-01

Emporio said:


> nice upgrade...


Thanks mate, it's been a while .


----------



## dudedlo

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> There's an Essex Meets thread on here where I post dates so if your ever around your more than welcome to pop along mate :thumb:


Yes will defo try to join the event!! I bought the coupe 320d m sport Le Mans Blue in the end!! Can't wait to do some detailing on it and upgrade the lights!!


----------



## ITHAQVA

Can’t believe i missed this post , bloody beautiful looking shiny Racing Tank Dan! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

DMH-01 said:


>


Where'd you get those spray head jobbies? They look useful.


----------



## Big Buffer

Aint these things twin turbos.

Mate its amazing i love it and great write up too


----------



## mistryn

willwad82 said:


> Aint these things twin turbos.


the 335D is indeed twin turbo


----------



## dudedlo

RP84 said:


> Awesome mate.. Ive just picked a 320D up


what colour is urs? thinking of doing upgrades? I'm getting some LED bulbs and grills


----------



## Bristle Hound

How the hell did I miss this :wall:

Top work Dan, looking lovely. Gotta love that colour! :argie:


----------



## DMH-01

dudedlo said:


> Yes will defo try to join the event!! I bought the coupe 320d m sport Le Mans Blue in the end!! Can't wait to do some detailing on it and upgrade the lights!!


Good choice matey :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

willwad82 said:


> Aint these things twin turbos.
> 
> Mate its amazing i love it and great write up too


Thanks mate. Soon to be remapped as well .



Bristle Hound said:


> How the hell did I miss this :wall:
> 
> Top work Dan, looking lovely. Gotta love that colour! :argie:


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Greg_VXR

I know this thread is a while ago haha but can i ask where you got your black grille from? I really want one but they come chrome and not sure whether i would be able to do it black myself or not


----------



## kyle.bailey1

as usual, half arsed job by the dealers. nice work though


----------



## deni2

Great work on bimmer, looks amazing :thumb:.


----------



## goodyuk82

Very nice indeed! Like the colour!


----------



## DMH-01

Greg_VXR said:


> I know this thread is a while ago haha but can i ask where you got your black grille from? I really want one but they come chrome and not sure whether i would be able to do it black myself or not


I bought mine from the Dealers matey :thumb:

You could spray them yourself, or even Plasti Dip them.


----------



## DMH-01

kyle.bailey1 said:


> as usual, half arsed job by the dealers. nice work though





deni2 said:


> Great work on bimmer, looks amazing :thumb:.


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice beemer mate.


----------



## DMH-01

goodyuk82 said:


> Very nice indeed! Like the colour!


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## kyrenia

mint car lovely work


----------



## DMH-01

Zetec-al said:


> Nice beemer mate.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

kyrenia said:


> mint car lovely work


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks Maxi :thumb:


----------



## MLAM

Stunning looking car, it is exactly what I want to replace my E46 325i

From memory you had a 320ci, how do you find the E92 compared to it?


----------



## DMH-01

MLAM said:


> Stunning looking car, it is exactly what I want to replace my E46 325i
> 
> From memory you had a 320ci, how do you find the E92 compared to it?


Thanks matey :thumb:

Indeed I did. The E92 is obviously a lot faster (my E46 was remapped) and is a real smooth ride. My E92 is one of the top specs so has extras such as heated seats, sat nav, xenons etc. which the E46 didn't have.


----------



## MLAM

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks matey :thumb:
> 
> Indeed I did. The E92 is obviously a lot faster (my E46 was remapped) and is a real smooth ride. My E92 is one of the top specs so has extras such as heated seats, sat nav, xenons etc. which the E46 didn't have.


 

I bet the extra toys are very nice to have, this will be subjective of course but how do you find the overall ride and experience comparing the 2?

Leaving the Diesel vs Petrol debate aside


----------



## AaronB

Great cars, used to own an E90 myself. The LED angel eyes make so much difference


----------



## DMH-01

MLAM said:


> I bet the extra toys are very nice to have, this will be subjective of course but how do you find the overall ride and experience comparing the 2?
> 
> Leaving the Diesel vs Petrol debate aside


Even with run flat tyres the 335 is a smooth ride (I'll be changing to non run flat tyres when I get round to fitting the CSL alloys to further improve the ride).

The performance is the biggest difference and the 335 is cheaper to run than the 320 :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

AaronB said:


> Great cars, used to own an E90 myself. The LED angel eyes make so much difference


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## Zijkant

That's a really good job, according to the hardness of the laque of bmw pl0x!


----------



## DMH-01

Zijkant said:


> That's a really good job, according to the hardness of the laque of bmw pl0x!


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

stunning car, maybe some new photos?


----------



## Black.MB

Nice wheels mate:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

TopSport+ said:


> stunning car, maybe some new photos?


There's plenty of pics of it around :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278243

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281643


----------



## danga200

Where's this remap? :lol:


----------



## DMH-01

Black.MB said:


> Nice wheels mate:thumb:


Cheers pal :thumb:



danga200 said:


> Where's this remap? :lol:


When the next Evolve open day happens .


----------



## GrantB5

soon as it warming up we are spending days cleaning this!


----------



## danga200

Good to hear it. The power these things make is unreal. They go like stink as it is. I'm really tempted by the 335i.


----------



## Coopertim

Would love to know how these pull being diesel  looks really good!


----------



## DMH-01

Coopertim said:


> Would love to know how these pull being diesel  looks really good!


428lb ft of torque standard .


----------

